# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Smoker



## joeg (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all!

Does anyone know where I can buy the OK Joes smoker online. I seen some in TX on a business trip at Academy and even local Home Depot in TX but I live in AZ and can not find them anywhere?

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 7, 2010)

Maybe try one of theses. You'll find a bunch of them there on that page.

www.bbq-home.com/bbq/cooker-*smoker*/*oklahoma*-*joe*-*smoker*.... www.bbq-home.com/bbq/cooker-smoker/oklahoma-joe-smoker.html ·


----------

